# Hoooray for rain!



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

like.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im so glad to see the rain. Hopefully it will help with the fires and my lawn will come back to life


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Im so glad to see the rain. Hopefully it will help with the fires and my lawn will come back to life


Yeah the fires. That was my first thought.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man the way I worded that made it sound like I wanted the rain to revitalize the fires


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Is that what that is?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

-*|*- YA HOO RAIN


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It was nice to stand outside and get a little rinse today. Smells so nice, feels so refreshing...And it's during the week, so I won't need to hear the moaning from the family this weekend.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


>


Many of you think that this is a silly little graphic, but few realize that this is actually a picture of Goob


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Couldnt be happier here!!!


----------

